# Check out this scare... so evil!



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RSKGJwqfO4&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive seen that... funny stuff.

I like this one...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hah! That was messed up! Thanks, Turbophanx...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO - Chad rocks!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

TURBO- I couldn't stop laughing, i had to watch it twice, lmao.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah, I am pretty much the best youtuber ever. (to be read like Napoleon Dynamite)


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

here is what NOT to do...


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL that last one was pretty funny


----------

